# New to sailing



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello, 
My name is Dustin I live in western new York right on Lake Ontario . I recently purchased a 14 ft Ray Green rascal, and am new to sailing learning as I go. I was wondering if anybody had any ideas for a good set up for rigging the boat properly, if there are any good ways to transport the mast when I am trailering it to the lake. The person that I bought it from didn't tell me anything about how he had it set up or anything like that Any ideas or suggestions on anything I should know in helping me get this boat set up properly to sail would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm using this listing as a reference to how the boat should be rigged...
Ray Greene Rascal sailboat for sale in Indiana

The rigging looks VERY similar to my Capri 14.2. 3 stay rig... swept (aft) spreaders. 
Boom rolls on the aft end on a block, that rides on a line (it basically sets maximum lift of the boom)...

The best TIP I can give you is to tie a loop at the apex of the triangle (of that aft line), run your mainsheet, (the center block and tackle, up to the boom), to the aft end of the boom and down to the apex of that triangle... Pictures worth 1000 words and all... 



 I started you at 7 seconds in to see how he has his rigged. This has you pulling the mainsheet in which will center the boom, but also pull it down as well. The downside to most dinghy rigs is they almost always have the boom off center doing as I say above will help some. The objective is to get the boom as close to center as possible (upwind only) without unnecessarily pulling it down as well (down is OK if the winds are up).









If you are planning on launching from trailer each time, and stepping the mast, get these for the shrouds (side stays)... http://www.catalinadirect.com/index.cfm/product/2005_276/shroud-adjusters.cfm They allow you to quickly adjust tensions to get underway (tighter for more wind, looser for less)... Keep in mind you'll want the mast angled slightly aft (rake) to get proper shape out of the boat and also to keep the mast standing.

But the key to it all, is to have fun. Best suggestion to keeping your happiness level up, is to learn to right the boat from capsize, and also how to get back aboard after capsize (don't laugh, some people can't do it, no stomach muscle to flop aboard like a seal). Once you learn that getting wet is part of the learning process, the rest is gravy.

I'll add that I never flipped my Capri 14.2 unintentionally. I swamped it a few times, but I was never involuntarily removed from the boat.


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you for the useful information. i was also wondering if you know of a good way to keep the boom from falling onto the boat when i let the main sail down it gets really annoying. Another thing that i was thinking of is there a good place to get sails or find the measurements of the original sails because my boat doesnt have the original? if there's any other tips or advice you could give would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Transporting the mast :

I can see the support for the mast at the front end of the trailer, in that pic. At the aft end, on my Wayfarer there was a custom wooden thing that fitted over the transom, and had a V shape in the top, thus supporting the mast during transport.

So you could make one or you can buy one too :

BARTON MARINE Dinghy Mast Support | West Marine


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

yea i was thinking of making one. i was figuring for the aft of the boat to rig up a holder that uses the supports that hold the tiller when the boat is in the water. do you think it is better to have it held there or if it is mounted to the transom? and i was also wondering how do you support the mast in the front i couldn't get a good look at how that guy had his supported? if you could give pictures of how you have it when transporting would be awesome. Also do you use any kind of collar for your mast when it is raised because the way that i have it now i have to use these giant wedges and they're getting in the way of my main sail rope. Thanks


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Take a look at this pic.

Genesis Dolphin Wave Galvanized Sail Boat Trailer - 42141000W

The mast sits on top of the pole at the front of the trailer, the one with a V shaped holder on top. It gets bungeed to it, so it can't come off.

I've got some good pics at home of my boat being trailered, will have to wait until this evening.


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

Alright yea whenever you get the time to post them to the thread that would be awesome thanks ill check out the link


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Dusty0515 said:


> Thank you for the useful information. i was also wondering if you know of a good way to keep the boom from falling onto the boat when i let the main sail down it gets really annoying.


On that small of a boat, the simplest way of holing the boom up when the mainsail is dropped is to rig up a topping lift. The topping lift is a simple arrangement, at that size some tent cord would work, its fixed that the top of the mast (at the aft side).. and run to a block at the end of the boom, and usually forward to a cleat. What you do is tighten the line before you drop the sail, and it holds the boom up by the end.. When you are raising the sail, once the sail is all the way up, you ease the line just slightly so it falls off to leeward, and the sail supports the boom...

This is probably way more complicated than necessary, but should give you an idea how to do it.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I had a Rascal way back when....30 years ago? So, I don't remember much about rigging it, but I recall it was pleasant to sail. 

As you begin to get handy with the thing, if it doesn't already have them, definitely rig up some hiking straps. I recall that it really made the boat nicer to sail....major improvement.


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys I have a question is it better to have the boom above the luff slot or below it?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Assuming you have a bolt rope main (no slugs go in the slot the whole main goes into the slot on the mast)... and a shelf foot main (meaning a bolt rope slides into the boom (basically a horizontal version of the luff)... your boom should be just below the slot for your luff...

Also, I'll add if your boom slides on... it should slide on first, and drop below the slot... attach the tack to the boom, usually just behind the gooseneck (attach the topping lift if you have one see my answer above), then raise the main... then adjust your downhaul, which will likely be attached to the sliding track for the gooseneck of the boom. This will set halyard tension.

Usually there are bands on the mast for maximum hoist of the main... you raise your main to that black (or white) band.... then adjust your downhaul to JUST remove wrinkles along the luff. Do this with no mainsheet, vang, or backstay (if you have these) tension. if you follow all of this then you'll have an ideal hoist. 

The above sequence is most critical with older sails or lighter dacron, but applies to most any sail. I myself am really bad about keeping tension off the mainsheet, and sometimes the vang when I hoist... its always quite evident when I do, as I'll either be over tensioned on the halyard or under tensioned (crinkles).


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Dusty0515 (Jun 9, 2015)

With my mainsail the main slides into the mast on sliders and u have a shelf foot mast where the whole mast slides into the boom where would i put the boom then? In the same spot or would you want it up higher? The reason i ask is because i don't have any bands on the mast to tell how high the mast is supposed to be raised too.


----------



## zzrider (Jun 23, 2011)

Dusty0515 said:


> With my mainsail the main slides into the mast on sliders and u have a shelf foot mast where the whole mast slides into the boom where would i put the boom then? In the same spot or would you want it up higher? The reason i ask is because i don't have any bands on the mast to tell how high the mast is supposed to be raised too.


The boom will be wherever it ends up with the the mainsail fully hoisted, then use the downhaul to pull down slightly on the boom to tension the luff. What Schnool said above.

Most likely, the boom's gooseneck slide will end up just below the gate in the mast track (the opening where you feed in the mainsail's luff bolt rope or slugs)


----------



## mlbfreestyle (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a similar question with my own Rascal boat a while back. The answer was pretty simple once I thought about it. You want the main sail raised as far up the mast as it will go. Then the boom position will naturally follow, such that the sail is taught alone the luff (front edge). You will probably find that the boom will intersect the mast just below the slot. This was the case with mine. I then made some marks on the mast to show this point so when I am initially adjusting the down-haul, I can get it close before I insert the sail.


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

Whether it's a bolt rope or slugs in the track, I can't think of any situation where the boom is attached above the slot the main slides into, it just wouldn't work.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

mlbfreestyle said:


> I had a similar question with my own Rascal boat a while back. The answer was pretty simple once I thought about it. You want the main sail raised as far up the mast as it will go. Then the boom position will naturally follow, such that the sail is taught alone the luff (front edge). You will probably find that the boom will intersect the mast just below the slot. This was the case with mine. I then made some marks on the mast to show this point so when I am initially adjusting the down-haul, I can get it close before I insert the sail.


Yes, normally you tension the main halyard by looking at the luff. For normal winds, you tension it so the the horizontal kinks in the sail just disappear.

Too much tension, and vertical lines will appear.

If the winds are very light, I leave some horizontal kinks in, to add some shape to the sail.

If the winds are going to be very strong, I'll set just a tiny bit of vertical lines, in the knowledge that the main halyard always stretches a bit and later on the vertical lines will disappear.


----------

